# Bed time



## Caroline (Mar 6, 2009)

If a job description describes accurately the jobs we do why doesn't the bed factory advertise for lay abouts and stop in beds when they need beds tested?

Bed testing is one of the jobs where you work flat out.

Did you hear about the pregnant bed bug? She's having her baby in the spring.

Why don't flower beds have sheets and blanketts? Why do flowers need beds in the first place?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 5, 2019)

Daft but right


----------



## Ljc (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 5, 2019)

What's The Pillow's favourite song?

Down, Down, Deeper and Down - Status Quo


----------

